# Need advice ... [choosing Orlando TS]



## krmlaw (Jul 10, 2011)

Now that we decided to def cancel hawaii, we are going to do the same thing next year (2012) as this year ... Oct week in Disney and Nov/Dec on cruise or in gulf side of florida. 

I see a bunch of orlando avail for Oct.

Which would you choose? 

HGVC international dr or sea world?
Orange Lake?
or put in a search to grab a DVC when they open up?

Also - how is lahaina inn in ft meyers?


----------



## cindi (Jul 10, 2011)

Either of the HGVC ones would be nice.  I wouldn't take Orange Lake.  It is absolutely huge and it is too far away from most of the main attractions.  

Having said that, I would definitely prefer a boardwalk Disney for the Oct Food and Wine trip.  It is so great to just stroll on over for a few snacks and go back and relax.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 10, 2011)

I think HGVC Sea World is better for little kids than Int'l Drive, but it's a longer drive to Disney, shorter to Universal.


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you mostly going to do Disney, or are you going to do the other parks as well?

I don't know anything about the HGVC resorts.  I do know that DVC is nice...if you have enough to trade into it.  I've stayed at Orange Lake a couple of times.  Yes, it's big, and you'd probably need a car.  But it has a lot of attractions, and it's close to the Disney parks.  Not as close as a DVC resort, but it's close enough for me.  It's still a ways from Universal and Sea World, but one year, we used Orange Lake as a stopping point for an Universal vacation.


----------



## resort (Jul 11, 2011)

*Orlando in October*

Having Lived In Orlando For 7 Years And Worked At Several Ts Resorts I Can Tell You If You Have Kids - October Is The Best Time To Come -  Because The Other Kids Are In School  - The Lines Are Short At Disney And Universal  - You  Can Oftenn Just Walk Right In The Shows, Etc.  Also The Weather Will Be Cooler .. Not Cold But, Cooler.  Summer Is The Worst Time To Be Standing In A Line For A 6 Minute Ride

Your Kids Will Love Olcc And So Will You  = Much To Do - Close To Disney


----------



## Dori (Jul 11, 2011)

My vote would be for the Seaworld location. Although many praise Orange Lake, we did not like it at all. We were in a unit that was so far in the boonies that we had to drive to the pool. We liked HGVC @ Seaworld much better.

Lahaina is a very standard, kind of quirky little resort. If your unit is on the beach, it is great. Unfortunately, ours was across the road, and it was a very small 2-bedroom. The beach is beautiful, but not much to do in the immediate area for kids. 

Dori


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 12, 2011)

Dori said:


> My vote would be for the Seaworld location. Although many praise Orange Lake, we did not like it at all. We were in a unit that was so far in the boonies that we had to drive to the pool. We liked HGVC @ Seaworld much better.
> 
> Lahaina is a very standard, kind of quirky little resort. If your unit is on the beach, it is great. Unfortunately, ours was across the road, and it was a very small 2-bedroom. The beach is beautiful, but not much to do in the immediate area for kids.
> 
> Dori


]
I aagree with Dori.  and after driving to the pool, no parking spaces available, and no pool chairs avaialable.  won't go back there


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Any of the Hiltons are wonderful, and I am also a fan of Grand Beach.  

The Hilton on I-Drive is luxurious, but I would bet Parc Soleil is going to be even nicer.  We stayed in an older unit at Hilton SeaWorld and were somewhat disappointed, but it's still a great choice for location to SeaWorld and Universal.  

You have access to Vistana Villages and Marriotts through II, too.  Our absolute favorite of all resorts outside of Disney is definitely Marriott's Cypress Harbour.

Vistana Fountains would be a great choice, too.  Rick loved Vistana Fountains, even before it was refurbished.  I was just okay with it, and now it's refurbed, so it's going to be really great for our next trip.  And the cost is cheap.  I think Rick liked being on the upper floor with no noise above us.  He always requests top floor, and when he gets it, he is always happier.  

There are so many great choices near Orlando that save significant cost over the DVC resorts.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2011)

> now it's refurbed, so it's going to be really great for our next trip.


I was in a refurbished top-floor Vistana Fountains unit in 2/10.  It was *very* nice, and it back on my "I would be happy to go back there" list.  The stairs are not an issue for us, though, and they might be for some.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks everyone! cindy i almost forgot about II< and i have a few weeks expriing ... thanks for the remind.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 12, 2011)

ok im going to out in an II request too ... 

marriotts, vistana villages, should i add something else?


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> I was in a refurbished top-floor Vistana Fountains unit in 2/10.  It was *very* nice, and it back on my "I would be happy to go back there" list.  The stairs are not an issue for us, though, and they might be for some.



in RCI - Is it better to reserve a V450 (Sheraton Vistana Resort-Fountains Villas) than a 0450 (Sheraton Vistana Resort)  so that you are guaranteed a Fountains unit.

I already reserved 0450 so it is too late this time, I was going to actually request Cascades, but is Fountains better?

TIA


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> ok im going to out in an II request too ...
> 
> marriotts, vistana villages, should i add something else?



If you are going in October, no need to add any other resorts to your search.  I would really not take anything from II but the Marriott's or Vistana Villages.  I am spoiled, apparently.  :rofl:


----------



## Margariet (Jul 12, 2011)

For children, I guess the Disney resorts are the nicest, but we prefer the HGVC Int Drive. Nice, spacious, close to shopping area, good amenities. The HGVC Sea World is okay but not as nice as Int Drive. It is older, dated and we didn't have a good view. So we skipped that one. We have been a couple of times already to Int Drive. We prefer it to other Orlando resorts. I've noticed and you can often get them for only a few TPU's.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

Like others have said it all depends on what you want to do in Orlando.  If it is Disney your best bets are DVC (high TPU, have to wait), Bonnet Creek, Vistana, Cypress Pointe, Grand Beach.  If you don't mind being on 192, I would suggest OL, Summer Bay (it's a little far out though), Silver Lake.

If it is part Disney, part Seaworld, part Universal, part Resort, your choices really open up, and HVGC becomes a great choice.

I probably missed some other good ones - but these are the main RCI ones (I think).

Good luck!


----------



## bdmauk (Jul 12, 2011)

resort said:


> Having Lived In Orlando For 7 Years And Worked At Several Ts Resorts I Can Tell You If You Have Kids - October Is The Best Time To Come -  Because The Other Kids Are In School  - The Lines Are Short At Disney And Universal  - You  Can Oftenn Just Walk Right In The Shows, Etc.  Also The Weather Will Be Cooler .. Not Cold But, Cooler.  Summer Is The Worst Time To Be Standing In A Line For A 6 Minute Ride
> 
> Your Kids Will Love Olcc And So Will You  = Much To Do - Close To Disney



We're going to Orlando this October.  So glad to hear about the crowds, weather.  Our kids actually have a week off (Fall Break) beginning Columbus Day, so that is the week I bought (41).  My timeshare paperwork has not been completed yet, so we had to either book an RCI Extra vacation or rent.  Luckily, we got in on RCI's $199 sale (2br VV@P).

Is the weather usually still warm enough for a beach trip (Cocoa, Daytona)?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 12, 2011)

*Orange Lake is great.*

We loved orange lake.  It has a small beach and a huge lake with water sports activities.  Alot to do at this resort for kids.  If you don't want to spend all your time at the parks this is a great choice.


----------



## poolkeeper27 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dori said:


> My vote would be for the Seaworld location. Although many praise Orange Lake, we did not like it at all. We were in a unit that was so far in the boonies that we had to drive to the pool. We liked HGVC @ Seaworld much better.
> 
> Lahaina is a very standard, kind of quirky little resort. If your unit is on the beach, it is great. Unfortunately, ours was across the road, and it was a very small 2-bedroom. The beach is beautiful, but not much to do in the immediate area for kids.
> 
> Dori



try bonnet creek great for kids


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 14, 2011)

ok im going to look into that one - i dont usually see it so much come up.


----------



## MustangGuy (Jul 15, 2011)

*T/S*

Hi,
    We have a O/L timeshare. West location.  Very fam friendly.
RCI puts us in a 2 bedroom on exchange. Very roomy.
Have Fun, Tony
P.S. would like to sell our 1bedroom(sleeps 4) for a 2.








krmlaw said:


> Now that we decided to def cancel hawaii, we are going to do the same thing next year (2012) as this year ... Oct week in Disney and Nov/Dec on cruise or in gulf side of florida.
> 
> I see a bunch of orlando avail for Oct.
> 
> ...


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking in II right now bc i forgot i have a bunc of weeks expiring. Hows Liki Tiki 2 bedrooms?

Or Parkway INternational resort?


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 20, 2011)

or sheraton vistana resort

or star island


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 20, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> or sheraton vistana resort
> 
> or star island



Star Island is nice. It is at the cornor of 192 & 535. Has a tennis pro (who does several cheap or free lessons early in the AM). Has a good zero-entry pool which is mostly in the shady. 

The 1bdr deluxe and up have washer & dryers, nice balconies, and open layout of LR,DR, and KIT. The MBR bed is very nice.

Star Island is a dual resort - the II exchanges are most likely the NON-Wyndham units (could be some, but limited to Wyndham owners). And many of the non-Wyndham units are in non-elevator buildings (45% 1st flr, 45% walkup 2nd flr, and 10% 3rd floor walkups ---my rough guess on those numbers). So, I would CALL and ask for 1st flr or elevator building if you are travelling with the little one. I like the older buildings (nonelevator) as parking is the closest to your door.

TGIFriday does room service deliveries to your unit. Resort has a guardshack which is staff 24/7 - which is nice - as they actually LOOK for your hangtag. The resort is NOT managed by Wyndham.

I do like the place; I own a week there - my II week.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just booked Vacation Villages (we've stayed there twice) and Wyndham cypress palms.   I can't wait


----------

